# State police vehicle hit on Pike.



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Happens with far too much frequency these days. Glad to hear the Trooper is okay

Drunken driver hits State Police cruiser on Mass Pike, officials say


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Foolish - ALWAYS go to the hospital!


----------

